# I Hate Internet Explorer!!!



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

this program has been the BIGGEST pain in my behind. due to a series of mistakes and repairs this is how my machine stands.
i have tons of stuff loading on startup, i managed to disable 3 things, i couldnt find the rest of the items listed on any websites, and the ones i did im not sure if i can turn off anyhow, I was getting error messages about Yahoo pager, so i unintalled my yahoo mail thingy, i still have yahoo messenger, thinking about deleting that too. when i use IE it wont go to links that are in my e-mail, it especially does not like to come to this site, any part of it, everytime i try to come here i see the page for a sec then it takes me to a search screen from NAV-EXCEL...i dont have any idea where this place came fro, sometimes it will go as far as showing me its connecting to the page and loading, but when it says done there is absolutely nothing on the page...i also had a my something or other on my tool bar up top with the rest of the surfing stuff...but now its gone too...it appears at random. i need to get yall a list of whats in my puter or asomething, just short of wiping my hard drive and starting all over, which i REALLY cant do, i have uninstalled, re-installed, scanned, virused, patched, fixed blah blah blah, i am at a loss as what to do next. PLEASE HELP, I WENT ALL WEEK WITHOUT COMING HERE BUT I JUST DONT GET IT !!


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Go to Add/Remove Programs and remove Nav Helper.

Download HijackThis. Unzip, run, "Scan", "Scan" changes to "Save log". Save the log and copy and paste the HijackThis log into your next post.

Do not fix anything in HijackThis. Most entries will be harmless.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

Here is my log file, sorry about the slow response, having lotsa probs staying online. I do have MIRC if it would be easier to communicate that way.Anyhow, i have to run an errand, its 5:30ish now, i should return in about 3 hours, i will check this again at say 9:30 or so, i know that working on comps is a complicated lengthy process so by all means please take all the time you want. thanks again for the help!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 5:19:29 PM, on 7/22/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTELLIGENT COPIER\INTELLIGENT COPIER\INTELLIGENTCOPIER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROADJUMP\CLIENT FOUNDATION\CFD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUPPORT.COM\BIN\TGCMD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROAD RUNNER\MEDIC\RRMEDIC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROADJUMP\CORRECTCONNECT ENGINE\CCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://www.rr.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title=Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Roadrunner
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=c:\windows\SYSTEM\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C1E58A84-95B3-4630-B8C2-D06B77B7A0FC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NAVEXCEL\NAVHELPER\V2.0.3\NHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Intelligent Copier] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTELLIGENT COPIER\INTELLIGENT COPIER\INTELLIGENTCOPIER.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPScanPatch] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bpcpost.exe] c:\windows\SYSTEM\bpcpost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tgcmd] "C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe" /server /nosystray /deaf
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsecomrEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSEcomR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsStatEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSSTAT.EXE /SHOWWARNING
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeWebScanX] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [1A:Stardock TrayMonitor] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\STARDOCK\TRAYSERVER.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Encompass_ENCMONTR] C:\Program Files\Easy Internet\ENCMONTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowBlinds] C:\Program Files\Object Desktop\WindowBlinds\wbload.exe auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: Medic.lnk = C:\Program Files\Road Runner\Medic\RRMedic.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.rr.com
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/6d2f308e1bcfa7/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati (HouseCall Control) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt0_x.cab


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

TGCmd.exe http://www.winpatrol.com/stats.html

SPYBOT S&D http://beam.to/spybotsd
INSTALL VIEW http://beam.to/spybotsd http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT
DOWNLOAD http://studserver.uni-dortmund.de/~.../spybotsd12.exe

BHO DEMON http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads/bhod

Once all the junk is off the disk install, update and run:

SpywareBlaster http://www.wilderssecurity.net/spywareblaster.html

... and this program should stop them from being put back onto your system.

Also: Please remove ALL file exclusions listed in your Anti-Virus program, Options panel, before scanning.

In Internet Explorer, Tools, IE Options, Advanced, Uncheck:

"Activate install on demand" [Other] , and, "Activate install on demand" [Internet Explorer]

WIN ME ARTICLE http://forums.techguy.org/t147287/s.html For WIN '98 too. Scroll down page.
REFERENCE PAGE http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=973946#post973946 Top of page.
REMOVING BLOAT FILES http://forums.techguy.org/t147727/s.html


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Go to Add/Remove Programs and remove Nav Helper.


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

Computers are like lawns...

If you just go out and watch your grass grow, you will soon see as many weeds as you see nice green grass.

As with lawns, computers need help to prosper.

Look at these sites and learn how to keep your computer 
"green"...

http://www.infoforce.qc.ca/spyware/enknownlistfrm.html

http://www.toejumper.net

http://www2.whidbey.net/djdenham/Uncheck.htm

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_content.htm

HTTP://SECURITY.KOLLA.DE/


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skyman:_
> *Computers are like lawns...
> 
> If you just go out and watch your grass grow, you will soon see as many weeds as you see nice green grass.
> ...


8.5!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Wendy:

Read my article, "MSCONFIG - Reduce Your Startup Load". Besides the information posted there, there are 2 links that will direct you to and explain what you have in your startup list.

Other than ScanRegistry, SystemTray, and your antivirus program, very little else needs to be running in the background.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

i am ahppy with the results at the moment, i removed a whole bunch of stuff from startup. thank you for those site links, they were great. i beleive that Nav-Excel was the whole problem. since i removed it IE has been fine. 

CHATTAN: would you recomend a virus scanner, or should i continue using mcafee?if so, how do i use it?

thank you much!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Give AVG a try. It's gotten good recommendations from most people, and it's free. 

Personally, I use Computer Associate's ETrust EZ Antivirus 6.1.5.8.

McAfee VirusScan? :down:

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I've been using McAfee for years, and have had no problems with it. I think it's a matter of personal preference...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Hello Wendymae:

Here is a part list of the programs which I actually use ALL the time, running each one at least once a month as part of a routine maintenance schedule. I also use Norton Utilities:

If you are using an English or French Windows Operating System try using Delindex.bat to clear all of the junk files off your system before you even attempt to scan and defrag.

Make sure that you have NO file exclusions listed in your Anti-Virus program and run another full scan.

There may be a problem in the hidden C:\_RESTORE folder (ME) so you may need to delete it from your system.

From a Windows Bootdiskette: A:\>DELTREE C:\_RESTORE , and press enter.

Also from the bootdiskette:

A:\>scandisk /all /surface
A:\>scanreg /fix /opt
A:\>scanreg /restore (MaxBackupCopies=10 in scanreg.ini)
A:\>scanregw

ALL DOS COMMANDS: http://www.computerhope.com/msdos.htm

Try using Diskeeper Lite, as it will usually run when everything else is running as well.

Scan your system for SpyBots and Ad-Trojans as these can prevent your system from functioning or really slow it down badly.

I use ALL of these freeware programs on my own system to try to keep all of the of this "Net-junk" off, which may give you an idea of the sheer scale of the problem!

AdAware 6.0 http://www.networkingfiles.com/Cookie/adaware.htm
BHO DEMON http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads/bhod
CODESTUFF STARTER http://www.softnews.ro/public/cat/12/2/12-2-79.shtml
DELINDEX FR http://gerard.melone.free.fr/Delindex/Delindex.html
( DELINDEX EN http://www.burzurq.com/forum/delindex.html )
DK LITE http://www1.execsoft.com/dklite.exe DIRECT DOWNLOAD 12.1Mb
EmpTemp http://www.danish-shareware.dk/soft/emptemp
ERASER http://www.tolvanen.com/eraser
KAZAABEGONE http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=3446
QuickCleanUpBootDisk http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win98/r1056381292
REGISTRY CLEANER http://www.vtoy.fi/jv16/shtml/software.shtml
SPYBOT S&D http://beam.to/spybotsd
INSTALL VIEW http://beam.to/spybotsd http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT
DOWNLOAD http://studserver.uni-dortmund.de/~.../spybotsd12.exe
SpywareBlaster http://www.wilderssecurity.net/spywareblaster.html
TROJAN SCAN http://www.trojanscan.com ON-LINE SCANNER

TREND MICRO HOUSECALL ON-LINE VIRUS SCAN http://housecall.antivirus.com/pc_housecall
TREND MICRO SYSTEM CLEANER http://www.trendmicro.com/download/tsc.asp

If anyone needs to use Delindex.bat in a language other than English or French, all you have to do is to edit the program so as to change the two instances of "free" (with quotes!) and use your own language descriptions for: MyDocuments, MyImages, Cookies, History, Recents, etc. in the DELTREE Section.

If you type: A:\>attrib /s index.dat , and press enter you will see the five hidden index.dat files that keep all of your activity on record, so add: c:\windows\userdata\index.dat to the DELTREE Section. The index.dat files are normally 16 or 32Kb when emptied.

Turn off your power and screen-savers when scanning and defragmenting.

MAC


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

I see that you have IE6 SP1 and I guess that it is no problem to you with 256Mb Ram an' all.

Just two little things to do there:

In Internet Explorer, Tools, IE Options, Advanced, Uncheck:

"Activate install on demand" [Other] , and, "Activate install on demand" [Internet Explorer]


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

chattan-did that previously with IE. you got a little complicatted on me when you got to the part about doing stuff with a bootdisk. i dont have one of those, and dont know how to make one
also im not questioning your comp wisdom, but is there a way i can use all those programs efficiently?do i need to run them daily? do they have autorun options?do they run in the background?


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

oh yeah, how do i see if i have exclusions in my anti-virus thing?


----------



## amthmi (Mar 23, 2002)

I would not recommend using any of these on a daily basis. They should only
be used if you are having a problem with your pc and sometimes as a last resort.
A:\>scandisk /all /surface
A:\>scanreg /fix /opt
A:\>scanreg /restore
A:\>scanregw

Your registry is already being backed up by [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun 
being in your startup. Yes, the default is 5 backup copies. Chattan is advising people to change
it to 10. To me 5 is plenty as long as you boot your pc on a daily basis. scanregw.exe will make
one backup per day (24 hours) at first boot only. So if you don't reboot your pc for say a week
then your last know good backup is a week old. So you really want to get in the habit of rebooting
everyday or every other day if you leave your pc on all the time. I myself power my pc off every
night.

You are running 98se so you don't have to concern yourself with this
There may be a problem in the hidden C:\_RESTORE folder (ME) so you may need to delete it from your system.

To make a boot disk...
Start > Settings>Control panel > Add/Remove programs 
Click on Startup Disk tab and follow instructions


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

how can you tell that its win 98 se? i havent seen it say that anywhere.also i dont have any floppy disks, just cds. i have cdrw drive and like 6 different media things for mp3 music data burning etc. is there a way to make a boot cd?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

hi, How amthmi knew it was SE:

Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.2222 A 
The version number gave it away! 
There are more ins and outs with computers than hairs on your head, believe it.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

i shut down my computer when it is not being used.thank you byteman!does the fact that i now know its se affect where i should be posting?i have 2 mystery files that so far no one has been able to identify, ive checked every site i can find and i even did a search for the file names. when i delete them, it messes up all of my programs and cuase all sorts of odd things to happen. when i push ctrl-alt-del i see 2 other things that dont seem to belong and when i click on them to end, occasionally they arent responding and the rest of the time they cause weird probs to. ive done the virus check at trend site and got clean bill. here are the items shown in windows explorer:
~mssetup.t
~msstfqf.t
this is ctrl-alt-del:
msgloop
ms32

also i have rundll and rundll32 runningin ctrl-alt-del. In my startup menu i have duplicates of a couple items, and a box that is checked but there are no words beside it to tell me what is selected to run. this i find odd.these are the duplicate items:
vshwin32EXE
LoadPowerProfile
in my add/remove i have alot of things that seem like they are the same but just different makers, i have checked as many sites as yall have given me, but i cant seem to figure out what i do and dont need.this is a list of wat is currently listed in add/remove the ones with a '*' are programs that were deleted incorrectly at some point that i cant get off the add/ remove list, the ones i know of anyways.some of these i havent touched because sometimes it doesnt give you the option to go back if you dont really want to uninstall it.anyhjow here goes:
A Dream (yahoo msg skin)
Adaptec DirectCD (something to do with my cdrw)
Adaptec DirectCD Reader(ditto)
Adaptec Easy CD Creator(seems to me it goes with cdrw)
Ad-aware 6 Personal(need to know how to use this correctly)
AOL Instant Messenger(mother wont use anything but)
ChaosPro 3.1(I think this is a fractal generator)
Civilization III (love it!)
Conexant SoftK56 Modem
Diablo II(love it more!!)
dolphin delight(yahoo skin)
Dolphin Grotto(ditto)
GAZO DIGIBOOK(V(9.0) (dont know yet ,any input?)
*Grunts Demo
Horse Black Stallion (skin again)
HP easy Internet(whats this?)
HP Help 2.1
HP Internet Center(do i need this too?)
HP Pavillion Desktop Tour
HP Printer Scanner Copier Enhancer(i dont have any yet)
IconPackager(will this help me put icons i want on any file?)
Japanese Language Support(IM FROM TEXAS)
Lavasoft Reghance 2.1(vaguely remember this going tosomething)
*MechWarrior 2
Memory Stick Driver(keychain MP3 walkman software)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 (??)
Microsoft IE6 SP1 and Internet Tools
Microsoft Money 2000 Standard Edition(never use it)
Microsoft Outlook Express 6
Microsoft Windows Critical Update Notification(do i need this?)
Microsoft Works 2000
mIRC(used)
mplayer.com (??)
MS Access 97 SP2(??)
MusicMatch Jukebox 4
My Way Speedbar(whats this for?)
New.net Domains 4.94(OH no its back!)3rd time....blocker?
Novamatic 2000(another fractal maker i think)
One-Touch Multimedia Keyboard(is this for my keyboard?)
OpenMG(MP3 thing)
OpenMg Plug-in(MagicGate Memory Stick)-(MP3 thing)
Outlook Express Update Q330994
Populous: The Beginning(excellent)
Properties Plus (remove Only)-(Neat little program, shows more)
Quicken Basic 2000(what this for?)
Quicklink III(??)
Quick Time(??)
RealOne Player(yet another)
Riptide PCI Audio(my sound card i think)
SiS Multimedia V1.06(another?)
Spybot- Search & Destroy 1.2(is this a good version?)
Spyware Blaster v2.6(didnt show anything at all)
The Game Of Life(fun)
Veiwpoint Media Player(Remove Only)-(another one??)
*War Wind(alien warcraft knockoff-sucks)
*Warcraft II BNE
*Warcraft III(very choppy graphics. said i need 3d card or something, i thought i had one)
WildTangent Multiplayer Library(Diablo II i think)
Windows 98 Q823559 Update-(??)
Windows Media Player system update (9 Series)-(??)
Winzip(unregistered)
Yahoo! Companion(what this do?)
Yahoo! Internet mail
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Messenger Explorer Bar(finally found it)

I listed Everything it had so you could get an idea what im running here. I really only need one cd burning copying data etc program as well as the MP3 software, is the a way to combine or eliminate some of this stuff?Am I asking too many questions?

I tried flavallees instructions on his webpage about defrage being stuck at zero but i cant find the folder to open. please help.also i was unable to find the antivirus software he mentioned, should i change software?is it ok to use more than one? 

thanks for all the input!!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

wendymae50....
You are in the correct forum so relax.....

Here is a short page about some of the running processes you see when you CTRL+ALT+DEL.....::http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win98/t1052770126

vshwin32EXE- This is part of McAffee virus program.
LoadPowerProfile- you should have two of these they are part of Power Management, which may not be neccessary, but it is running now. For laptops, usually, but I am not an expert at that....I do know it can be disabled for towers, but it is also done in BIOS as well as in Windows, some systems the Windows PM overrides the BIOS part but it is not known for your system, it is something you would have to play around with.

A Dream (yahoo msg skin)
Adaptec DirectCD (something to do with my cdrw)---correct- so is the next two items....they go with Adaptec burning program, uninstallable but good to have unless you use another and are happy with that.
Adaptec DirectCD Reader(ditto)
Adaptec Easy CD Creator(seems to me it goes with cdrw)
_________________________________
Ad-aware 6 Personal(need to know how to use this correctly) ---For help, go to the Lavasoft website, there is a link right in the program itself....here is the main page:: www.lavasoft.de
I will try to find some good tutorials for this, too.

AOL Instant Messenger(mother wont use anything but)
ChaosPro 3.1(I think this is a fractal generator)
Civilization III (love it!)
Conexant SoftK56 Modem- yes, your modem, you need it if this is what you use now.

Diablo II(love it more!!)
dolphin delight(yahoo skin)
Dolphin Grotto(ditto)
GAZO DIGIBOOK(V(9.0) (dont know yet ,any input?)--
*Grunts Demo---Demo game may have expired.
Horse Black Stallion (skin again)
HP easy Internet(whats this?) If you have an HP computer, it came with all these....they are just helpful stuff, links to the support at HP site, etc.
HP Help 2.1
HP Internet Center(do i need this too?)
HP Pavillion Desktop Tour
HP Printer Scanner Copier Enhancer(i dont have any yet)
IconPackager(will this help me put icons i want on any file?) Never heard of this, but it seems to be what you think. Might be for building webpages, though I would think you could use to put icons in folders etc.

Japanese Language Support(IM FROM TEXAS) Probably someone got it from Windows Update......not sure if you or how you uninstall this. 
Lavasoft Reghance 2.1(vaguely remember this going tosomething)
AdAware is made by Lavasoft.....it went with AAW but it may be from the older version,,,,did you have AAW 5.83?

*MechWarrior 2

Memory Stick Driver(keychain MP3 walkman software)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 (??) This too may have come with Windows Update from Microsoft.....it may uninstall from Add/Remove Programs, but check if you need it.....
Microsoft IE6 SP1 and Internet Tools---your browser....
Microsoft Money 2000 Standard Edition(never use it) This would have probably been a preinstalled program with the computer, it may be on your system Restore software CDs if you have them....accounting money management program. 
Microsoft Outlook Express 6

Microsoft Windows Critical Update Notification(do i need this?) --No, you can go to the Windows Update site manually and get the updates if you like, this feature automatically alerts you and opens the site for you when you go online if update is ready.

Microsoft Works 2000- office type suite, word, web publishing maybe, printing, nice program....

mIRC(used)

mplayer.com (??)---free online game server- probably not the best site, I don't have specific info but this::http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&q=mplayer.com

MS Access 97 SP2(??)----Database building program, business type stuff, came with the other Microsoft stuff...
MusicMatch Jukebox 4---
My Way Speedbar(whats this for?)--this is adware/remove it.
New.net Domains 4.94(OH no its back!)3rd time....blocker?---this is loading from somewhere....we can get after it with AAW or SpyBot or HiJackthis.....
NOTE:: DO NOT let SpyBot remove any BackWeb thingies....this is used by HP systems for updating your programs and drivers....it is detected as spyware, but is not really.
Novamatic 2000(another fractal maker i think)---Novamatic 2000 (without installer/uninstaller) 156 Kb. ... 
Description: Creates graphic effects known as novas on existing bitmap images

One-Touch Multimedia Keyboard(is this for my keyboard?)--YES
OpenMG(MP3 thing)
OpenMg Plug-in(MagicGate Memory Stick)-(MP3 thing)
Outlook Express Update Q330994
Populous: The Beginning(excellent)
Properties Plus (remove Only)-(Neat little program, shows more)
Quicken Basic 2000(what this for?)---accounting/spreadsheets
Quicklink III(??)----distinctive ringer, part of faxing program....
Quick Time(??)---Apple movie file viewer, good to have...

RealOne Player(yet another) Removable, but sometimes you will need it to see a video file at sites.....you can turn this as well as most of these off with the progam's Settings or Options features...
((Now I tell, you right?)))

Riptide PCI Audio(my sound card i think)---you got it....BUT it is a modem/sound combo card....the ports for the speaker jacks and mike are along with the phone plugs, right???
SiS Multimedia V1.06(another?)---this is your video device....leave it alone!!!

Below is a good page with your original hardware configuration (note that it could have changed if you or someone installed something different!) The sheet also has the original software installed on your system- you still have some of it...

This is printable and a damn good thing to have if you dont have it from the purchase on paper::
Here::
http://www.hp.com/cposupport/personal_computing/support_doc/bph05264.html

Spybot- Search & Destroy 1.2(is this a good version?)--this is the latest and best.....keep it updated!!!!!!!

Spyware Blaster v2.6(didnt show anything at all)---It doesnt, it keeps the baddies from entering the system when used right....it has updates, too.....

The Game Of Life(fun)
Veiwpoint Media Player(Remove Only)-(another one??)
*War Wind(alien warcraft knockoff-sucks)
*Warcraft II BNE
*Warcraft III(very choppy graphics. said i need 3d card or something, i thought i had one)----these may have expired on ya....can be a problem to remove, possible to do it by reinstalling them all, may have come on a free CD you got or been downloaded---check the Properties of the program's files that might clue you as to when and where it came from....

WildTangent Multiplayer Library(Diablo II i think)---games, yes...
Windows 98 Q823559 Update-(??)---a Windows Update your system got at one point.....

Windows Media Player system update (9 Series)-(??)---you downloaded the newer version of Media Player, built in program for Windows from Microsoft....

Winzip(unregistered)---file unzipper, you need one....
Yahoo! Companion(what this do?) Part of Yahoo Chat or messenger.....
Yahoo! Internet mail
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Messenger Explorer Bar(finally found it)

Hope this helps. Your hard drive as about half full....you have about 8 Gigabytes left to use.
As I wrote, most programs have a way to not start them when Windows starts....that is the preferred way, since each one adds to system resources drainage. See if you can trim things down by examining the Options for each program and set them, not to start when the computer/Windows does.
Don't do this for your Antivirus program, although I think I would completely uninstall McAffee, it is just too problematic when you use such a variety of stuff as you do. AVG is much easier and in my opinion a decent AV program, and free. If you have your system Restore CDs, most of the office or works suite stuff can be taken off and you can reinstall them again, now this may not be so, since there are some cases where a full reinstall would be needed, and you may lose files you created unless backed up....some systems will let you install/uninstall programs from the Restore CDs individually and I believe HPs will do that.
Enough for now.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

ok i uninstalld myway and new.net , the programs that have the * were programs that were uninstalled the wrong way, the only thing left of them seems to be where it appears in add/remove. when i click on them to remove them it starts an uninstall screen but wont continue because it cant find a file or path to continue uninstalling.the uninstallers for these programs are gone. i just installed a demo of warcraft 3 and i still have the same graphics problem, its like its in choppy slow motion, it looks good , but everything that moves is slow. Is it my video card? is there a way to set it up to work? ive tried adjusting the display but no dice.
also i tried to find a program called eraser mentioned in another post, but it sends me to endless mirror links and i cant figure out how to download it. is this something i should use?
previous question:
i have 2 mystery files that so far no one has been able to identify, ive checked every site i can find and i even did a search for the file names. when i delete them, it messes up all of my programs and cuase all sorts of odd things to happen. here are the items shown in windows explorer:
~mssetup.t
~msstfqf.t
any ideas?


----------



## amthmi (Mar 23, 2002)

Have you ever worked inside your registry ?
You can remove those orphaned entries in Add/Remove by editing the registry.
You have to be very careful about what you edit/delete.
I'll give you instructions but if you aren't comfortable within the registry then
leave the entries for now.

Start > run > and type regedit and press enter
It works kinda like explorer in the sense of expanding the branches (+) plus signs.
You need to expand the branches until you get here.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]

Under this key will be a number of sub-keys, each representing an installed application. 
To see which application each sub-key represents, open it and there should be at least two values
'DisplayName' and 'UninstallString'. 'DisplayName' is the name used in the Add/Remove programs
list, and 'UninstallString' is the program used to uninstall the application. 
To remove a program from the list you can simply delete the sub-key representing that program. 
Hightlight (example: newnet) in the left hand pane and press delete.
Be very careful ,only delete what you know is an orphaned entry.
Then close the registry. I don't remember if you have to reboot for the changes to take effect.

What folder are those two files in ?
Right click on them and select properties...looking for clues.
I don't play games so I'm not much help on your video problem.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

when i open windoews explorer those 2 files are the first 2 folders under the C drive.when i check properties it says they are file folders, there are a couple of files in one, and one file in the other.my windows explorer was making subfolders that were little paper icons instead of my files and folders, and when you click on them nothing happens, 20 or so and sometimes i cant see my folders/files, just those pages, i have to go back or re open explorer to see them right. when i tried to delete those 2 folders, it messed with everything and i had to restore them.

i erased what i could recognize in the registry as being dead programs like you said, i didnt remove anything i didnt know. 

this was questionable, however i left it alone just in case:
Silicon Realms Tools with sub armadillo

this isnt something i recognize, i well know it could go to something i need.

all of the items i wanted out off add/remove are still there all tho i know i just removed them from the registry. Add/Remove says it cannot find the uninstallation log file and will not continue.

what now? i am going to run spybot and adaware real quick and see if new.net is gone yet..again.is there some website somewhere that tacks this to my machine or something?
i REALLY dont remember re-installing this program or letting it be installed with other software. I am the only person who does anything other than surf the net on this computer and no-one accepts anything without asking me first,even email attachments.We have made this a very strict policy considering how many days ive been working on this thing..15 i think...but yet here it is again, the little rat. also i still havent recieved any response anywhere ive posted about my defrag not working.do you know of anyone who might be able to help me?
i am going to look for somewhere to post about the game problem.

thank you so much for your help i really need it!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Those two files you are wondering about are temporary directories created when you installed something- Microsot Office usually does this, there probably is no way to know which program created them, but they are merely leftovers and it says, can be deleted.
For your defragging problem-
Usually, an antivirus program or other running program that you may have in the background interferes with completing defrag or scandisk in Normal mode of Windows. Screen savers are notorious for doing this. Right click empty spot of desktop, select Properties, then Settings....change to the Screensaver tab, if any are set, change by setting it to "None" at least when you want to try scandisk and defrag.....you should scandisk before defrag, to see if any hard disk errors are there....I would bet you get some. You can also try defrag from Safe Mode, I forget if you have tried this....screensaver also must be turned off here. 
If scandisk finds disk or other errors- you may have some unrecoverable problems. If you fix the errors, in files, or free space or other problems, sometimes scandisk can fix them....bad areas on the hard drive itself is another story. You should try to run a thorough scandisk, it may take a long time.... if it completes the surface scan and reports no problems with the drive, then defrag the whole hard drive. 
Here is one thing I found about the mssetup.t etc::
""Anywhere on your system:

Other files that can be deleted include MSCREATE.DIR (an absolutely useless hidden file created by Microsoft installation programs - there may be hundreds of these empty files on your hard disk - see Slack Space.) 
Any directory named, ~MSSETUP.T - this is a temporary directory created during the installation of a program, and can be freely deleted once the installation is complete. ""

AND: "~Mssetup.t\~Msstfqf.t Folder Remains After Setup

After you run Setup, a folder with the name ~Mssetup.t\~Msstfqf.t may be left on your hard disk.

Cause This can occur if you run Setup to add or remove Office components and Setup restarts your computer to complete the installation update. Setup creates these temporary folders during installation, but cannot remove them while the computer is restarting.

Solution After Setup has completed, you can delete these temporary folders manually if they remain on your hard disk after Setup is complete. " (( The above is from a Microsoft help page about MS Office...but it could be since you have MS Works, that program created these folders...))

Work with this for now, see what happens.
if I were you, I would do this: 
Run Disk Cleanup....put checks in Delete TEMP delete Temp Internet Files, Recycle Bin if nothing in there you need....
then scandisk, defrag , try it from Safe Mode....also, here is a thread with some good general cleanup directions to use DOS mode to quickly clean the drive up, it is simple if you follow step by steps. ::http://forums.techguy.org/t150083/s.html


----------



## amthmi (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't understand why the add/remove entries are still present.
You deleted the sub-folder in the left pane right ?

Have you tried defrag in safe mode ?

~Msstfqf.t
~Mssetup.t
If I had to guess I would say they are temp folders created from
an install of something or bad install. I would think they could be removed but
you seem to have issues.
Is your OS a clean install of 98se or an upgrade from 98fe or 95 ?


FYI about msgloop which you wondered about earlier.
Background program which gets installed with the drivers for older sound
cards based on the Crystal chipset (eg. Adlib Audio, Aztech, Acer).
Description : A WaveStream component which is provided to hook up with the
Brooktree WaveStream CD, also called the "Brooktree WaveStream Message
Server". This background program is also present in the drivers for more
modern sound cards but in this case MSGLOOP.EXE is called the "Conexant
WaveStream Message Server". These sound cards are often found in
Hewlett-Packard PCs and some Compaq PCs.

Recommendation :
There are reports of MSGLOOP preventing Scandisk and Defrag from working
properly, or causing crashes at boot-up. Since we are not certain about
what MSGLOOP actually does, we recommend you leave it alone unless you
experience strange problems, or you have changed your sound card, in which
case disable or delete it with Startup Manager, and then test thoroughly.

About msg32: ( although you said ms32 , could it have been a typo )
Background task installed by the GigaStudio and GigaSampler music sampling
software packages. This task only shows up when you start using either
package.

Recommendation :
Necessary for the proper operation of GigaStudio/GigaSampler.


----------

